# South Pennines Walk and Ride Festival



## zuludog (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry for the shortish notice, but I've only just found out about this
Lots of long & short day walks - historic; 'named trails'; nature; cycle rides

http://www.walkandridefestival.co.uk/


----------



## Copepod (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for posting, zuludog.


----------

